
Google Photos put a weird health conspiracy video in my feed - martythemaniak
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;streamable.com&#x2F;bd2y1<p>Google photos generates animations, collages and summaries of photos you&#x27;ve taken. Usually works well enough, but this hyper weird video showed up today in the Assistant tab. What kind of a bug is this?
======
sergiotapia
whatsapp sent videos end up in there if you're on android. even if you dont
watch the videos, you download it and have it stored.

------
duxup
Could someone have shared it with you?

